# Any good wallpaper?



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

my current wallpaper is getting old... anybody know of good/funny wallpapers?


----------



## solipsis (Oct 6, 2009)

I was hoping to find a good list of desktop wallpapers. My resolution is 1600x900, which makes it tough enough to find wallpapers at all.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 6, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Procyon_lotor_7_-_am_Wasser.jpg <<< Not so much funny as it was prone to tons of comments since it gained a ton of reactions on how huge that raccoon is. X3


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

#1
#2
#3
#4

And my favorite~
#5


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Basroil said:


> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4



I came from the last one.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I came from the last one.


Glad I could be of service ;3


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2009)

Basroil said:


> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4
> ...


 
Ha, VG Cats. I LOL'd.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

how any fur wallpaper? Oh and thanks for the links!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> how any fur wallpaper? Oh and thanks for the links!


 
Will this work?

http://media.photobucket.com/image/furry/ScooterRooter/Motivators/furries.jpg


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Will this work?
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/furry/ScooterRooter/Motivators/furries.jpg


not quite but good try XD


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.envisageart.com/netherfoam/pictures/Shoop_Wallpaper.jpg

be
you
tea
full


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 6, 2009)

You like Devil May Cry? http://img.article.pchome.net/00/30/93/79//pic_lib/wm/devil-may-cry-4-wallpaper-wp20080222_1.jpg

http://tops115.blogspot.com/2009/07/devil-may-cry-wallpapers.html

Or Dead Space? This is the one I'm using. http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/deadspace/images/4/40/Surrounded.jpg


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm currently using this one:

http://www.looslitaken.com/NoCountryOldMen.jpg


Which creeps the hell out of me.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> not quite but good try XD


 
Alright, how bout this? :3

http://www.theblogulator.com/uploaded_images/furryForKrystal-782838.jpg


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Alright, how bout this? :3
> 
> http://www.theblogulator.com/uploaded_images/furryForKrystal-782838.jpg


that might scare my mom XD or my friends.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

Furry, you say? VgCats time.

#1
#2
#3
#4


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> that might scare my mom XD or my friends.


 
Man, youre hard to please.

http://ui16.gamespot.com/1263/1wallpaper0216009_2.jpg


http://sarge.wheresthebeef.co.uk/SGv2/Wallpapers/wallpaper[StarFox]02-l.png


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 6, 2009)

I think this could be big enough for a wall paper.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2796126/


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I think this could be big enough for a wall paper.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2796126/


That's gorgeous


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 6, 2009)

[1]
[2]
[3]
[4]
[5]
[6]
[7]
[8]
[9]
[10]


[11]
[12]
[13]
[14]
[15]
[16]
[17]
[18]
[19]
[20]


[21]
[22]
[23]
[24]
[25]
[26]
[27]
[28]
[29]
[30]


[31]
[32]
[33]
[34]
[35]
[36]
[37]
[38]
[39]
[40]


[41]
[42]
[43]
[44]
[45]
[46]
[47]
[48]
[49]
[50]


[51]
[52]
[53]
[54]
[55]
[56]
[57]
[58]
[59]
[60]


[61]
[62]
[63]
[64]
[65]
[66]
[67]
[68]
[69]
[70]


[71]
[72]
[73]
[74]
[75]
[76]
[77]
[78]
[79]
[80]



[81]
[82]
[83]
[84]
[85]
[86]
[87]
[88]
[89]
[90]


[91]
[92]
[93]
[94]
[95]
[96]
[97]
[98]
[99]
[100]


[101]
[102]
[103]
[104]
[105]
[106]
[107]
[108]
[109]
[110]


Giving 110%.

Actually I have over a thousand wallpapers, most are above 1920x1200 resolutions too.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 6, 2009)

After all that, this seems over-kill. You can always add the caption: im in ur purz steelin ur idz!

http://breedingbengals.com/gallery/Default.aspx?img=KITTENS.jpg


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my current wallpaper
http://viesiu.deviantart.com/art/Black-Star-103448092

Black Star FTW!!!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I'll just leave these here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2686514/

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2504453/

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2818101/

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2471569/

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2800384/

Huh, furry art I actually enjoy, imagine that.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Giving 110%.
> 
> Actually I have over a thousand wallpapers, most are above 1920x1200 resolutions too.


I'm speechless. Some of those are very nice. Others are wtf. xD


----------



## Loken (Oct 7, 2009)

Newf, 103 is the best thing ever.  Thank you.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I came from the last one.



I thought I knew awesome before that. Now I know awesome!


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

For all you TF addicts http://gavade.deviantart.com/gallery/#Team-Fortress-2-Wallpapers


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> [1]
> 
> 
> Giving 110%.
> ...


I demand .RAR


----------



## Shino (Oct 7, 2009)

I've posted this before, but I have Blotch's "_I Like You_" as my favorite background, though I have Win7 rotate four other Blotch masterpieces too.

Oh, and as a bonus, I have (Blotch again) Bayshore as my background on my Windows Mobile phone.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 7, 2009)

I usually  download my wallpaper from Film, TV, and even comic sites. If your in to space NASA has a lot of wallpapers for download. If your in to Doctor Who both old and new series the BBC is the best place to go. Btw I have 2010 wallpapers in my own collection.


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I demand .RAR


I demand it too.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I demand it too.



i do as well


----------



## Surgat (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm currently using the Mars one. 

I get most of the wallpapers I use from 7chan's /wp/ board.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 7, 2009)

i just find a picture i like, right click, and make my wallpaper.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 7, 2009)

Shino said:


> I've posted this before, but I have Blotch's "_I Like You_" as my favorite background, though I have Win7 rotate four other Blotch masterpieces too.
> 
> Oh, and as a bonus, I have (Blotch again) Bayshore as my background on my Windows Mobile phone.


That's the same link, but whatever.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Oct 7, 2009)

I has a larger image size of this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2421768/


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I has a larger image size of this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2421768/


Amazing how well it matched the music I was listening to. Epic picture.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2009)

wallpaper i made for someone on another forum,
you may like it
scroll down half way
http://www.ghostdroppings.com/bbpress/topic.php?id=6911


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 7, 2009)

here is mine, everyone else was posting thiers so, here.
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/8/86/USS_Ozymandias.jpg


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn it, pick the black star pic you fags D:<
He's fucking bad ass and he has blue hair


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 8, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I'm speechless. Some of those are very nice. Others are wtf. xD





Loken said:


> Newf, 103 is the best thing ever.  Thank you.


<3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Oct 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Amazing how well it matched the music I was listening to. Epic picture.



Yes it is, give him a watch.


----------

